# White cryptocoryne



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok so i have a 62g tank with 184w (4*36 Osram daylight, 1*40 Aqua glo)
I have several species of cryptocoryne: crispatula;wendtii and petchi( i think)( the last one is in optimum conditions green with some red on the downside of the leaf)
The problem that i have is with cryptocoryne petchii. I have it for a year now. I had grew it with sand substrate, soil substrate and now with gravel. When i grew it with sand and now with gravel i added sera florenette A.
I don't think it is beacuase of the substrate because even in soil it has the base of the leaf white.Cryptocoryne crispatula is growing great.
I think it has enought nutriments in the water because the stem plants are growing great.I have co2 diy injection.

There are two causes i can think: moving the plant arrown my different aquascapes and the other one is that the light is too strong for them.
My cryptocoryne wendtii turn yellow red on the upside of the leaf.

If the problem is the moving then they have to wait till october-december (my birthday and christmas) to put some fluorite in the tank and to move them again.
If the problem is the light the i can only try to shade them because there are stem plants at work in my aquarium.

Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A picture would be most helpful. Other than the color of the base of the leaf, is the plant growing well? what does the blade of the leaf look like?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

the leaf shape is a little more pointy but some have the top of the leafes and others have the hole leafe.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> the leaf shape is a little more pointy but some have the top of the leafes and others have the hole leafe.


Without a picture, I really can't tell if there is anything wrong with your petchii. Just because it has white or light colored petioles of its leaves, doesn't mean that it has a deficiency.

Moving crypts always injures them, and it takes many months before they recover completely.

In many cases crypts look greener and more healthy in lower light because they grow more slowly and their need for nutrients is less. A lower level of nutrients supplies what they need at these lower light levels, whereas at higher light levels, they would become deficient.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*Some pics with white cryptocoryne*

Ok so I'm in october and i forgot about the flourite because i have to pay 6X for one bag.My plants are looking great but i gave some problems with my eheim canister that isn't cleaning enough.

You asked for pics with the cryptocoryne so here it is: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a138/dukydaf/cryptocornedeficency.jpg


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the picture. It shows that the end of an older leaf has turned white. I wouldn't worry about that, especially if it is an older leaf that was already in place when you planted the plant. I recommend that you watch the new growth. Do not worry if some of the older leaves disintegrate unless they continue to disintegrate for many months after planting.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*The old leaf was a new one 1 month ago*

Thank's for the fast reply. The old leaf you see know was a new pne when i started the forum. The cryptocoryne is one of my babies that has been separted from the mom about 6-8 months ago.The substrate back then was top soil and now I have only gravel and the crptocoryne are grwing great.You can see the dark green on the new growth.


----------

